# What is the best machine for embroidering hats.



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello, I currently have a Toyota 9000 but I am looking for another machine that isn't so limited when it comes to baseball caps. The problem with the 9000 is that it is unable to get close to the bill of the hat. I see embroidered hats that are within a half inch of the bill seam and my machine is just unable to get that close. The bill hits on the back of the machine head creating all kinds of problems. 

I was once told that the Toyota 850 or 860 (can't remember which) was an excellent hat machine. Anyone care to weigh in on this? And what are some other brands.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

The EmbroidaHat 2000. Yes that's right The EmbroidaHat 2000. It will stitch any hat, skullcap, visor, straw hat, stedson, kango, and even the baseball hat that you find in the corner store. It stitches your hat and hat your stitches.

Okay just joking. Do some research as all the machines I've read about claim to have the widest hat stitch field. I did see I Melco and Barudan in person and they both cover a great deal of the hat. Will go from ear to ear just about. But go to each machine that interest you and read the hat hoop specs.

Hope this will help you out.


----------



## CustomEmbroidery (Aug 28, 2009)

We run Tajima machines and haven't had any problems with sewing hats. We are still restricted on how tall the logo can be so I'm wondering if what you saw a custom hat that was embroidered on the panels before the hat was contructed. Just a thought.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

I tried to google the embroida2000, found nothing. Do you know where I can find any info on this machine. Also, we run a Toyota 850 and have had no problems getting close to the seam.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

propsuper said:


> I tried to google the embroida2000, found nothing. Do you know where I can find any info on this machine. Also, we run a Toyota 850 and have had no problems getting close to the seam.


From the post about the Embroida2000 - "Okay just joking."


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

Buechee - you had my husband going for a while. That was great, thanks. I would love to take a closer look at the Melco Amaya. Maybe at the next trade show that is close.

Frank - I guess you just answered the 850 or 860 question. What program runs the 850? My 9000 uses Forte. It's a little quirky sometimes but gets the job done.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Denise, we use data stitch as our operating software and also use wilcom to digitize and modify stitch patterns.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Wilcom is a great software if you have the money to get one with a few good bells and whistles. It doesn't have to be top of the line, but don't waste your money for bottom of the barrel either.


----------



## chopper246 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am a tech for Toyota. If you want to embroider closer to the hat bill, embroider in flat mode and invert the design 180 degrees. You must be very careful not to hit the hat frame, so tracing is critical, especially near the hat bill. Stop the trace when it gets to the closes point near the bill and push down on the pressor foot to see how close it actually is. In flat mode you have no limit errors like you have in cap mode, so be careful. I have been doing this for years and have had no problems.


----------



## dunedinbob (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a Toyota 9100 and have the same problem. Last week at the NNEP trade show in Nashville I ran across someone who said to set the start point of the embroidery at the bottom center to fix this. I have not tried it yet but it makes sense.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The caps you may be seeing might be embroidered flat before assembly......By embroidering before assembly you can almost touch the visor and you embroider area can be 1/4" to 1/2" higher....

With Fedex from China, Vietnam, etc. there is lots of product being custom made there....You can land a custom cap for under 4.00 x 150 in less than 30 days and it can have way more bells and whistles than domestic embroidery....Woven visor, visor embroidery, embossed buckle, woven seam tape, etc.....


----------

